# OT: Those of you who like video games



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

http://ps2.ign.com/articles/637/637850p1.html

NBA 2k6. Seems cool. Want to get away from this JJ talk for a little bit. I wish they would get rid of that stupid multi-colored headband thing in the game.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yea, that headband on Amare looks gay. 2K6 looks good though. But it won't be anything compared to how insanly awesome NBA Live 2006 is going to be. That freestyle superstars thing look beyond awesome. I'll get that the second it comes out, open it up, select the Suns, dunk on Duncan with Amare.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I have always preferred the EA titles myself. I will definitely be picking up Madden next week and NBA Live the week it comes out. For those on XBL, we will have to get some games going. :cheers:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I tried live but I can't seem to run a fastbreak so I dont play because I always use the Suns. Whats good is there playing with the Suns if there are no fastbreaks? :wink:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yea, it's been hard on NBA Live to do good fast breaks. But this years NBA Live is suppose to be more about uptempo offense, and such.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

i wanna get it so bad, but i don't know if i have the money, wait yes i do :biggrin:


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 31, 2005)

For Basketball I like the 2k games and for Football I like the Madden series.


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

I didnt know 2k6 was avaliable when did it come out. I like 2k5 alot. Does 2k6 cost 20 like 2k5 did. I think 2ks is the best nba game yet!!!


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

its not available yet...wont be till october
and i prefer the visual concepts games over EA, so im bitter that im not picking up NFL 2k6 next week


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Ima just get both games.


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

I get both series to but i just like 2k games better


----------

